

Clang vs. Free Software - borcunozkablan
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2014-01/msg00247.html

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7116144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7116144)
(187 points, 380 days ago, 330 comments)

------
TheRubyist
Politics, Doctrine, Ideology, Fundamentalism. Meh

